# Vir2 Mojo - Horn library



## Dynamitec (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,
i'm glad to announce that the Mojo website is finally online now - with some nice demos. The KSP scripting (my part on this library) is *really* heavy this time. The uncompiled script size of the different scripts / instruments has a total of almost 3 MB (it doesn't sound that much - but it's plain text ! From formant correct pitchbending, realtime legato, tempo synced swells / crescendos with variable length, physically correct vibrato to intelligent UI managment, Keyswitch managment, etc. - the KSP part is almost always beyond the limitations of KSP - especially bringing all this together in one library. Combined with real high quality samples and meticulously QCs, Mojo is a project i'm very proud to be part of!
Vir2 really did a fantastic job!

Check it out! o=< 
http://www.vir2.com/4DCGI/vir2/products/mojo/index.html?1205

Best,
Benjamin

PS: My thanks again goes to all the scripting gurus here who made KSP so powerful! o-[][]-o


----------



## Thonex (Dec 19, 2008)

Dynamitec @ Fri Dec 19 said:


> The uncompiled script size of the different scripts / instruments has a total of almost 3 MB (it doesn't sound that much - but it's plain text !




~o) ~o) ~o) 
>8o >8o >8o >8o >8o 

Wow... that,s a lot of code!!!

I can't imagine keeping track of that kind of code... congrats Benjamin. It looks really cool.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, this sounds good. Finally something like this that runs on a decent engine and has a reasonable price.
Super!
Congratulations.
J


----------



## gregjazz (Dec 20, 2008)

You really outdid yourself with this one, Benjamin! Sounds fantastic!!


----------



## Justus (Dec 20, 2008)

Cooool Sound!!!! Chris Hein watch out!


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 20, 2008)

Congratulations Benjamin,

No wonder we haven't seen much from you lately, you've been a busy little bee :lol: . I note that this library includes a Clarinet and I'm wondering if you can tell me anything about it? Tonal quality, articulations, all that sort of stuff.

Of course I hear it in the demo of Moonlight Serenade but in that context it's a bit hard to tell what it might sound like 'naked'. I've found that most libraries just throw in a puny clarinet as an afterthought (I think they just borrow one from their symphonic libraries). There just don't seem to be any decent Jazz Clarinet samples kicking around. :cry: Warp IV will be coming out with a Jazz Clarinet Library soon and they did a great job with the jazz aritculations and such but unfortunately, the guy they sampled has a very 'thin' tone. Benny Goodman he's not :roll: 

Merry Christmas to all,

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Bob,

In fact, every single instrument in the whole library has the same quality and almost the same number of articulations (it just variates very slightly). There is absolutely no instrument which is added as an afterthought - all instruments were planed from the beginning and putted together with the same care. And as i already said: Vir2 did a really great job putting it all together! It was really fun (but also a lot of work  ) doing the scripting work with so much material to work with.

To my ears the clarinet sounds really good and realistic, but i have to say that i could tell you much more about its quality if it would been a drum or a guitar, since I'm not using clarinets very often in the music i play and write for fun. So i can't really evaluate the tone - there are more demos to come, so maybe there will be demos for the clarinet with solo parts as well.

Anyways, as all other instruments in Mojo (with only slightly variations as already mentioned) the clarinet has the following articulations: sustains, stabs, staccatos, trills, slurs, shakes, octave runs (up and down), rise to hit, falls (including four different lengths), doits and bends. You'll also have tempo-synced (with adjustable length) swells and crescendos. 


Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!
Benjamin


----------



## Thonex (Dec 20, 2008)

Dynamitec @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> You'll also have tempo-synced (with adjustable length) swells and crescendos.



Benjamin,

Did you use Time Machine for this or did you find some clever RAM saving way to do this? 8) 

Thanks,

T


----------



## Justus (Dec 20, 2008)

I WANT MORE DEMOS 8) 

Benjamin,

the solo sax in "Funkifying" sounds as if it was played live. Do you know anything about it?

Kindly,
Justus


----------



## Dynamitec (Dec 20, 2008)

@Thonex:

Sorry, but i can't answer any "how does it work" question 8) :mrgreen: All i can say is what's in the library and what it's capable to do. The swells and crescendos are both available as fast and slow versions, further it's possible to change the duration in beats for all versions. For example you can switch via keyswitch between a 4 beats swell, a 6 beats crescendo, a 8 beats swell and a 12 beat crescendo. The duration of all crescendos and swells can be changed in realtime via CC and of course they are always instantly synced to the host tempo.

@Justus:
First: There will be more demos soon! Second, I'm not knowing anything about how the demos have been made. I'm only doing the scripting everything else is done by Vir2. But i'm going to ask for the details you want to know.

Best,
Benjamin


----------



## Thonex (Dec 20, 2008)

Dynamitec @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> @Thonex:
> 
> Sorry, but i can't answer any "how does it work" question 8) :mrgreen:









:wink:


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 20, 2008)

Great demos, sounds intriguing. Especially the funk example.


----------



## Niah (Dec 22, 2008)

heard about this today, 

seems like a really cool library especially as an alternative to BBB and with a great price

well done !


----------



## dannthr (Dec 23, 2008)

Great demos.


----------



## windshore (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been looking for a library that integrates the slide or "smear" effect on trombone(s) in a way that would be more practical. For cartoon and dixieland & jazz music, it would be really helpful. 

Are smears treated as separate efx in this library, or can they be triggered by key switching or....?


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Windshore,



windshore @ Tue Dec 23 said:


> I've been looking for a library that integrates the slide or "smear" effect on trombone(s) in a way that would be more practical. For cartoon and dixieland & jazz music, it would be really helpful.
> 
> Are smears treated as separate efx in this library, or can they be triggered by key switching or....?



I notice that Benjamin hasn't answered your question yet regarding how MOJO handles trombone slides. I'm also interested in knowing this. But, in the meantime, I'll just mention that* SIPS 2* has a new portamento mode that provides a nice formant-corrected bender effect (which I added specifically to emulate realistic trombone glissandos). I do some Dixieland stuff myself and trombone slide work is essential in that genre. If you aren't familiar with SIPS 2, you might want to download the package and take a look at it.

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9931

Hey Benjamin, I'm not trying to hijack your thread, so how does the MOJO handle trombone glissandos?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 5, 2009)

Good Work Benjamin!!! Congrats for a job well done 

It sounds very nice and realistic to me. Any solo violin, woodwinds planned? :mrgreen: I'd be glad to see you working on them too o-[][]-o

Cheers


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice answers!

@Bob: Mojo has two different pitchbend modes. One is the regular pitchbend mode the other one is the formant correct pitchbend mode. Trombone glissandos are exactly what this second mode can do. You can bend from -7 to 7 semitones fully formant-correct. The two modes can be toggled via CC of course (as almost all other parameters in Mojo).

@Windshore: What do you mean with "smear" some short falls down or a doit up or somelike that? Both can be done with Mojo. You also have 4 different release slides (in different speeds) which "smears" the tone after the release to choose from.

You can trigger different release articulations (up to 10 per instrument) via forced keyswitches, Mojo can also decide (if wished) from speed, note overlapping and chord playing which articlation needs a release sample and which not (in different situations). 

Best,
Benjamin


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Benjamin,



> @Bob: Mojo has two different pitchbend modes. One is the regular pitchbend mode the other one is the formant correct pitchbend mode. Trombone glissandos are exactly what this second mode can do. You can bend from -7 to 7 semitones fully formant-correct. The two modes can be toggled via CC of course (as almost all other parameters in Mojo).



That's great news. Do you know if MOJO is going to be completely locked or just the samples and scripts?



> @Windshore: What do you mean with "smear" some short falls down or a doit up or somelike that? Both can be done with Mojo. You also have 4 different release slides (in different speeds) which "smears" the tone after the release to choose from.



I assumed that what he meant by 'smear' was smooth glissando. If I remember correctly, 'smear' is just another name for a smooth glide or slide. For example, with most wind instruments its done by a combination of lip tension and half open/closed valves or keys. The slide trombone is the one exception to this because the instrument is designed to provide a smooth path through all the notes that can be played from the first to the seventh position.

So, how about it Windshore, what did you mean by the term 'smear'? I took it to mean 'slide' or glissando, did I misunderstand :oops: ?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## windshore (Jan 6, 2009)

You nailed it:


> I assumed that what he meant by 'smear' was smooth glissando. If I remember correctly, 'smear' is just another name for a smooth glide or slide. For example, with most wind instruments its done by a combination of lip tension and half open/closed valves or keys. The slide trombone is the one exception to this because the instrument is designed to provide a smooth path through all the notes that can be played from the first to the seventh position.


It's pretty important that it sound just like the horn as it would execute this effect, which is as you mentioned above, unique to the Trombone. I was impressed by the SIPS2 demo "March of the Bobcats."

Sounds like MOJO may have this covered well also. I will look forward to hearing more demos!

thanks guys!


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that my legato and formant correct pitchbend can compete with SIPS  I had a good mentor here.


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 6, 2009)

> I'm pretty sure that my legato and formant correct pitchbend can compete with SIPS I had a good mentor here.



Hmmm! I wonder who that could be??? :lol: 

But, seriously Benjamin, you haven't answered the $64 question, do you know if MOJO will be locked or open? If open, are you using all 5 script slots or is there at least one left for us?



> I was impressed by the SIPS2 demo "March of the Bobcats."



Windshore,

I think the 'March Of The Bobcats' demo is still the SIPS 1 version. Ever since releasing SIPS 2 I've been updating this demo (instrument by instrument) because I'm using it as my VI Benchmark. However, I haven't uploaded the latest version in a long time. So just a few days ago, I sent Nils the latest SIPS 2 version but I don't think he's put it up yet. 

When the SIPS 2 version is posted, all the instruments except the trumpet will be virtual (and I even improved the Clarinet track a bit here and there) so watch for it to appear. However, regarding the authentic sound of the slide trombone, if Benjamin did his scripting for MOJO the way I think he did, then we ought to be able to get a very authentic trombone slide effect from it just as with the SIPS 2 super-bender mode.

One of these fine days I may tackle replacing my Bobcat's trumpet track with a VI of one sort or another. Before I found out it was locked, I was thinking I could tweak 'The Trumpet' for that purpose but now I'm not sure. Maybe I'll wait for MOJO if it's not locked and if the Clarinet is good.

BTW Benjamin, I haven't checked out the MOJO demos for a while has there been any new stuff added, especially featuring the clarinet? I guess I'll go check after I finish this post.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 7, 2009)

> Hmmm! I wonder who that could be???



:mrgreen: I'm pretty sure you guessed it already! 

Back to Mojo: i'm pretty sure that there will be new demos, but first priorty is the QC and the finetuning of Mojo. 



> do you know if MOJO will be locked or open?



Sorry, but I'm pretty sure Mojo will be locked and I would suggest Vir2 to do so (I think I made *my* reasons clear in the "Locked library" thread), but it's up to them to decide -- my part in the development is mainly the scripting. 
Btw. what would you like to add to a free script slot?

Let me get back to an important facts: i think some people still get fooled by the easy and rather simple UI of the Vir2 instruments. We decided that the UI of the new Vir2 instruments should be as easy as possible, but beneath this UI there always is a very complex engine (it's the same with BASiS, syntAX or Elite Orchestral Percussion). And Mojo tops them all when it comes to the complexity of the scripting. I'm not sure that it's even possible to add a simple script which isn't wrote by me that wouldn't mess up with this engine (that already should satisfy 99,9% of all users). 
Combining all slots together, Mojo has a total amount of more than 24.000 lines of KSP code per instrument. This makes a total of more than 280.000 lines of KSP for the whole library (and every instrument has it's own variant of the script, since we tweak *every single* instrument as meticulously as possible). 

From the discussion in the "Locked library thread" i got the point, that users want to have options to tweak the library after they bought it (for example the ADHSR stuff, etc.) Our way to deal with this is adding full control to the engine, so from user side, (almost) everything can be controlled via CC in realtime. This means a power user will get full control over the way the instrument reacts without touching the UI at all. 

Of course this wouldn't help if there would be a bug in the instrument. But that's why Vir2 does different beta cycles for each stage of the library development and i developed a standardized test for each instrument / script, which i run for each stage of the script development. If a bug slips through both tests, i'm pretty sure Vir2 will do quick update (like they did with BASiS 1.1 which was released shortly after the 1.0 release).

Best,
Benjamin


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Benj,



> Sorry, but I'm pretty sure Mojo will be locked and I would suggest Vir2 to do so (I think I made *my* reasons clear in the "Locked library" thread), but it's up to them to decide -- my part in the development is mainly the scripting.



I fully understand, but, I'll hope that they decide not to lock everything because I was rather interested in getting this library. However, after experiencing a couple of 'locked' instruments and carefully considering the downside. It's very unlikely that I'll even consider buying another locked instrument of any kind unless it is absolutely *outstanding+++ *and has been out for a long, long time and is well known to be as 'bullet proof' as possible. Compared to all the disadvantages that come with locked instruments, I would personally prefer a 'so-so' instrument that is accessible. One of the reasons I bought K2/3 is because of its flexibility and control (especially the scripting) that allows me to get things sounding the way I want.



> And Mojo tops them all when it comes to the complexity of the scripting. I'm not sure that it's even possible to add a simple script which isn't wrote by me that wouldn't mess up with this engine (that already should satisfy 99,9% of all users).



That's quite a statement considering that far less than that percentage of users are really satisfied with K2/3 itself, let alone anything that runs in it. :lol: 



> From the discussion in the "Locked library thread" i got the point, that users want to have options to tweak the library after they bought it (for example the ADHSR stuff, etc.) Our way to deal with this is adding full control to the engine, so from user side, (almost) everything can be controlled via CC in realtime. This means a power user will get full control over the way the instrument reacts without touching the UI at all.



Another very lofty ambition and it would be wonderful if we could think of everything in advance and then execute it flawlessly. But, we are humans so there *will be *something left out that shouldn't have been and *there will be things that don't work right *and there *will be *holes in the design specification that was thought to include what everyone would want.



> Combining all slots together, Mojo has a total amount of more than 24.000 lines of KSP code per instrument. This makes a total of more than 280.000 lines of KSP for the whole library (and every instrument has it's own variant of the script, since we tweak *every single* instrument as meticulously as possible).



This is of course most impressive and I'm sure you have been very diligent with trying make this all as error free as possible. But, this amount of code written by a human almost 'guarantees' that there will be some latent bugs.



> Of course this wouldn't help if there would be a bug in the instrument. But that's why Vir2 does different beta cycles for each stage of the library development and i developed a standardized test for each instrument / script, which i run for each stage of the script development. If a bug slips through both tests, i'm pretty sure Vir2 will do quick update (like they did with BASiS 1.1 which was released shortly after the 1.0 release).



The fact that there was a BASIS 1.1 shortly after the 1.0ò¸ÿ   {¢¸ÿ   {£¸ÿ   {¤¸ÿ   {¥¸ÿ   {¦¸ÿ   {§¸ÿ   {¨¸ÿ   {©¸ÿ   {ª¸ÿ   {«¸ÿ   {¬¹    {­¹    {®¹    {¯¹    {°¹    {±¹    {²¹    {³¹    {´¹    {µ¹    {¶¹    {·¹    {¸¹    {¹¹    {º¹    {»¹    {¼¹    {½¹    {¾¹    {¿¹    {À¹    {Á¹    {Â¹    {Ã¹    {Ä¹    {Å¹    {Æ¹    {Ç¹    {È¹    {É¹    {Ê¹    {Ë¹    {Ì¹    {Í¹    {Î¹   {Ï¹   {Ð¹   {Ñ¹   {Ò¹   {Ó¹   {Ô¹   {Õ¹   {Ö¹   {×¹   {Ø¹   {Ù¹   {Ú¹   {Û¹   {Ü¹   {Ý¹   {Þ¹   {ß¹   {à¹   {á¹   {â¹   {ã¹   {ä¹   {å¹   {æ¹   {ç¹   {è¹   {é¹   {ê¹   {ë¹   {ì¹   {í¹   {î¹   {ï¹   {ð¹   {ñ¹   {ò¹   {ó¹   {ô¹   {õ¹   {ö¹   {÷¹   {ø¹   {ù¹   {ú¹   {û¹   {ü¹   {ý¹   {þ¹   {ÿ¹   | ¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |	¹   |
¹   |¹   |¹   | ¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |              ò¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   |¹   | ¹   |!¹   |"¹   |#¹   |$¹   |%¹   |&¹   |'¹   |(¹   |)¹   |*¹   |+¹   |,¹   |-¹   |.¹   |/¹   |0¹   |1¹   |2¹   |3¹   |4¹   |5¹   |6¹   |7¹   |8¹   |9¹   |:¹   |;¹   |<¹   |=¹   |>¹   |?¹   |@¹   |A¹   |B¹   |C¹   |D¹   |E¹   |F¹   |G¹   |H¹   |I¹   |J¹   |K¹   |L¹   |M¹   |N¹   |O¹   |P¹   |Q¹   |R¹   |S¹   |T¹   |U¹   |V¹   |W¹   |X¹   |Y¹   |Z¹   |[¹   |\¹   |]¹   |^¹   |_¹   |`¹   |a¹   |b¹   |c¹   |d¹   |e¹   |f¹   |g¹   |h¹   |i¹   |j¹   |k¹   |l¹   |m¹   |n¹   |o¹   |p¹   |q¹   |r¹   |s¹   |t¹   |u¹   |v¹   |w¹   |x¹   |y¹   |z¹   |{¹   ||¹   |}¹   |~¹   |¹   |€¹   |¹   |‚              ò¹   |„¹   |…¹   |†¹   |‡¹   |ˆ¹   |‰¹   |Š¹   |‹¹   |Œ¹   |¹   |Ž¹   |¹   |¹   |‘¹   |’¹   |“¹   |”¹   |•¹   |–¹   |—¹   |˜¹   |™¹   |š¹   |›¹   |œ¹   |¹   |ž¹   |Ÿ¹   | ¹   |¡¹   |¢¹   |£¹   |¤¹   |¥¹   |¦¹   |§¹   |¨¹   |©¹   |ª¹   |«¹   |¬¹   |­¹   |®¹   |¯¹   |°¹   |±¹   |²¹   |³¹   |´¹   |µ¹   |¶¹   |·¹   |¸¹   |¹¹   |º¹   |»¹   |¼¹   |½¹   |¾¹   |¿¹   |À¹   |Á¹   |Â¹   |Ã¹   |Ä¹   |Å¹   |Æ¹   |Ç¹   |È¹   |É¹   |Ê¹   |Ë¹   |Ì¹   |Í¹   |Î¹   |Ï¹   |Ð¹   |Ñ¹   |Ò¹   |Ó¹   |Ô¹   |Õ¹   |Ö¹   |×¹   |Ø¹   |Ù¹   |Ú¹   |Û¹   |Ü¹   |Ý¹   |Þ¹   |ß¹   |à¹   |á¹   |â¹   |ã¹   |ä


----------



## sarobin (Feb 1, 2009)

I see there are mutes - are these just straight mutes, or will there be the full compliment of cups / harmons / plunger / bucket??

If so, this lib could sway me away from purchasing BBB...


----------

